# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين النتائج المترتبة عليها؟

## ahmed maher

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

س:عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية؟ثم بين النتائج المترتبة عليها؟

ج: *تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:- " لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون" 

*النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:- 

1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص. 

2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة و العقاب. 

3- تحديد دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 

4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقاب. 

5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته. 

6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي. 

7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم. 

8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة

----------

